# Virtual & Wireless Joey



## mrrandyd33 (Mar 27, 2014)

Does anyone have anymore information about he release dates and fees for both the virtual Joey app for the PS3/4 and the wireless Joey? I am dropping Direct but would like to include these two options within my Dish configuration. Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

PS3 app is already available, $7. Wireless Joey is supposed to be coming this summer I believe.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Is that the monthly fee or one time fee?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

acostapimps said:


> Is that the monthly fee or one time fee?


you should know the company ... they will milk from your packet as much as they can


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

acostapimps said:


> Is that the monthly fee or one time fee?


The fee for the virtual Joey is a monthly fee.


----------



## blue (Jan 23, 2003)

I had a wireless Joey installed this week when I did an upgrade from a 622 & 612 to a Hopper and two Joeys (one wireless).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

any issue during using microwave oven ?


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

any problems with the wireless joey?


----------



## lonerwulf (Jul 10, 2012)

Installed prob put a wireless adapter behind Joey this will work sometimes but u will notice its dependability sucks


----------



## lonerwulf (Jul 10, 2012)

I believe official release date is today



Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------

